# I sit and ponder...



## nealjpage (Feb 13, 2007)

Is it odd that my hobby demands that not only do I spend a good part of my time alone, but that time alone is also spent in the dark?  :er:


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 14, 2007)

We are not 'alone.'

We share this characteristic with astronomers and cat burglers, among others.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 21, 2007)

I KNOW... EXACTLY where your coming from:

I lived in the dark for many many years. ha ha ha ha.! Seriously!

"TRICKS" .. .. I got a lot of them.. .. from EXPERIENCE.

My largest darkroom was the size of two - two bedroom apartments!

true story! Nine rooms. I had the money, the time ( I was unemployed) 

HOORAY!!... this was / is JUST A HOBBY! ha ha. yes ! but I grew! I 

learned. Let me pass on some tips to you NO MATER WHAT THE SIZE of 

that darkroom is. You have to have MUSIC.. of the 'right" kind.

This is also an excellent time to LISTEN to "teaching" tapes or cd's.

But if you go into that room.. and put on a CONSTANT use of "LOUD" 

SOUNDS.! you won't last very long. I never could. 

I ate in the dark, lived in the dark, constantly.. 4 years went by like four 

months!..I WAS TRUELY OBSESSED IN EVERY WAY!


----------

